# Are you addicted to ****? Is it ruining your marriage?



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Brothers and sisters lets open some real discussion in the food for the soul shall we? 

Pornography is a destructive force that is the cancer of the human spirit. 

IT WILL destroy marriage
IT WILL destroy friendships
IT WILL destroy your life
IT WILL take control of you

Would it be safe to say that most men and many women are secretly addicted to watching pornography? 

We need to wake up people, the holy spirit will not dwell in us if we look at this stuff!

If you have never watched this stuff then WOW consider yourself blessed!

Let's open this up for discussion!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe I am wrong, but I not too sure if "most are addicted" is correct. I will agree that folks watch it now more than they ever have, especially with it so easily accessible on the internet and on pay per view. What is even more scarier is how many kids are getting on the internet watch it? 

I would not be surprised if a modest portion actors or actresses or for that matter folks in the production business are involved with the dark side. On the other hand I think many of actors or actresses have an illness maybe something like nymphomania or a hypersexuality.

Either way, the danger is temptation, lust, sin, the sin is out of control and you have become a slave to it and there fore you are not free and caught up in your sin of lust. If your married and lusting after other people (actors or actresses) then you are not being true to your spouse and then your family and you are turning away from the Holy Spirit. If you say and are trying to be in communion with the Holy Spirit by participating in **** you are NOT with the Holy Spirit. 

You are correct jetski the best bet is stay away from it and stop supporting it by viewing. If you purchase or support it what are you really doing? Is it getting your lustful fix, taking advantage of a ill person suffering from a a nymphomania illness, or supporting something that we really don't need to progress in our community to entrap other souls that could be seeking the Holy Spirit in stead of becoming a slave to sin.


All this is IMO.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

If Christians are addicted to ****, they sure wouldn't publicize it on the WWW. They call it secret sin. Yet God sees everything that we do. All they have to do is confess it to God and repent. If it has such a stronghold, they should ask someone they confide in to keep them accountable.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Nott only will it ruin your marriage but it will take you straight to hell.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

DRD, Keeper, good input and thanks for the reply. I hope this topic can get across to someone who might be struggling with addiction.

I will link a good ted talk here...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

don't give it a status like gay marriages, homosexuality or abortion
it's in the same group as divorces, sex outside of marriages
don't make it into a symbol of anti-religion 
it's a sin, not an illness, not hereditary, not even serious when unintended
unless you purposely click on, bought the material, rewind saved to be reviewed .. or schedule the conditions to sin
like all sins, it's a choice you made, conscious & aware, intentional & uncoerced


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

tngbmt said:


> don't give it a status like gay marriages, homosexuality or abortion
> it's in the same group as divorces, sex outside of marriages
> don't make it into a symbol of anti-religion
> it's a sin, not an illness, not hereditary, not even serious when unintended
> ...


Good post sir.

It is a choice to watch it. When you do it is you falling into temptation.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> don't give it a status like gay marriages, homosexuality or abortion
> it's in the same group as divorces, sex outside of marriages
> don't make it into a symbol of anti-religion
> it's a sin, not an illness, not hereditary, not even serious when unintended
> ...


Gay marriage, homosexuality & abortion should not have a status either. The bible makes it very clear that they are all sin. Sin is sin.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Gay marriage, homosexuality & abortion should not have a status either. The bible makes it very clear that they are all sin. Sin is sin.


Correct! What sin does is separates us from the one and only Holy true God. However, there are different earthly consequences for each type of sin. For example, if I steal a box of pens from my work, I'm a thief. If I get caught, I would probably be counseled to not do it again.

But if I stole a work truck, then the consequences are much greater even thought both situations are stealing.

The same is with all sins except blasphemy of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

The Good News is Jesus can and will deliver us all our sin if we ask HIM to.
HE is no respector of person
we just have to be willing to repent and give it up and dont go back,
choices, ( free will) 

sin wont keep us out of heaven ( if it did we would all not make it)
and lack of sin wont get us in
OUR BELIEF in Jesus Christ is what will get us there
Amen



God bless you all

Great post and comments and input


----------

